
Google+ Hangouts On Air: broadcast your conversation to the world - necenzurat
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/05/google-hangouts-on-air-broadcast-your.html
======
nextparadigms
This could be a big deal. I expect to see a lot of live singing from singers
now, speeches from important people and so on.

~~~
sek
This is the big thing, the whole "join a hangout" never got me interested. I
don't want to communicate with some random guys on the internet, but passively
joining a Hangout with some interesting people would be great.

------
FredericJ
This is gonna be very useful for Ycombinator applications !
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3938982>

------
webwanderings
This Google Hangout thing is the biggest success story out of mediocre Google
Plus. They appear to have found the next evolutionary entity after YouTube. It
fits so nicely and it has a huge potential as a game-changer beyond TV
viewership.

Add the availability of green-room technology for average computer user and
one can imagine the possibilities.

~~~
patrickaljord
What's mediocre about Google Plus? Sure, it's missing users compared to
Facebook but UX and UI are great.

~~~
natrius
A social network without your social network is pretty useless. In the end,
that's all that matters.

------
thenomad
This is extremely awesome, and I'll be using it in several businesses pretty
much immediately.

As a tool for bringing communities together to listen to people with things to
say, this is going to be a game-changer, IMO.

------
webwanderings
What is this blogspot theme they're using? Pretty cool.

------
endtime
I wonder what the implications are for Justin.tv...

------
MaysonL
What's the point of having all the text generated with Javascript, and wasting
all that vertical space both at top and bottom?

------
cnbeuiwx
Looking forward to Anonymous TV....hack the planet guys. =)

And if Google puts commercials in these things, I hope they die a painful
death.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
I know, god forbid anyone should get paid right?

